# Error al hacer sync

## Vael

Aparece este error al hacer emerge --sync

receiving file list...

io timeout after 180seconds -exiting

rsync error: timeout in data send/recive (code 30) at io.c (109)

 >>retry

>>sarting retry 1 of 3...

>>checking server timestamp...

rsync error: failed to connect to 140.211.166.165: connection timed out

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) al clientserver.c (80)

He probado cambiar de mirrors y pasa lo mismo.

Sin embargo, si tengo conexiòn a internet (he descargado algunas csas y el ping corre bien).

Alguna idea? Ya revisè los foros, gogle, manuaes, etc. No encuentro nada semejante.

Sugerencias??

Gracia de antemano

----------

## alexlm78

Te aseguraste que los DNS funcionen, si si prueba hacer un emerge -f con algo  a ver si resuelve las instancias.

Saluditos.

----------

## Vael

Aparentemente era la tarjeta de red pues súbitamente dejó de funcionar.

Voy a cambiarla por una nueva y ahi les cuento que pasó

Gracias

----------

## Xmen

quiciera aprovechar este hilo para preguntar cada que tiempo se puede hacer

emerge --sync

pues la ultima vez me dio un error cuando estaba actualizando la cache y quisiera volver a hacerlo...

espero no moleste esta intromision de mi parte...

----------

## DeMoNiX

 *Xmen wrote:*   

> quiciera aprovechar este hilo para preguntar cada que tiempo se puede hacer
> 
> emerge --sync
> 
> pues la ultima vez me dio un error cuando estaba actualizando la cache y quisiera volver a hacerlo...
> ...

 

Ahora mismo no sé exactamente cuanto tiempo era, pero si te fijas bien mientras emerges sync, te lo dice.

Saludos.

Demonix.

----------

## Stolz

 *Xmen wrote:*   

> quiciera aprovechar este hilo para preguntar cada que tiempo se puede hacer
> 
> emerge --sync
> 
> pues la ultima vez me dio un error cuando estaba actualizando la cache y quisiera volver a hacerlo...
> ...

 

Como poderse , se puede siempre que quieras. Cuando te da un error relacionado con el timestamp (marca de tiempo) es porque desde tu última actualización no ha cambiado nada en el servidor y por tanto no hay nada que actualizar. Por eso te da el error.

Pero una cosa es poder y otra cosa es deber. La netiqueta y el sentido común dicen que como mucho lo hagas una vez al día, aunque a titulo personal me parece excesivo. Creo que con una vez a la semana (salvo que sepas que hay nueva version de un porgrama la cual esperas con ansias o que sepas que hay una correcion de seguridad) debería de ser suficiente para tener el sitema al día.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## alexlm78

 *Xmen wrote:*   

> quiciera aprovechar este hilo para preguntar cada que tiempo se puede hacer
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync
> ```
> ...

 

Yo lo tengo programado con c ron para que todos los viernes domingos en la noche los haga seguido de un emerge world, por si hay algo grande lo haga el lunes en el dia, porque estoy en la oficina y no la uso, claro hablo de la de mi casa, pero tengo cuates que lo hacen a diario.

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

Sé que puede parecer un poco OffTopic, pero, ¿es seguro automatizar tanto la actualización del sistema? Es que a mi, eso de que se actualicen cosas como la glibc sin mi presencia   :Confused:  , lo mismo luego me encuentro un sistema que no arranca

----------

## alexlm78

Depende mucho, por ejemplo si trabajas cone xperimenteles, definitivamente no es sensato automatizar tanto las cosas pero en este caso trabajo sobre versones estables.

Pero la descarga del portage no es ningun problema.

Saluditos.

Pd. bueno si utilizo uno que otro inestable pero no es para tanto.

----------

## pacho2

Ya, teóricamente usando la rama estable no debería pasar nada...

Bueno, gracias y saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## alexlm78

En teoria no deberia afectar nada incluso la rama inestable, porque lo peor que puede pasar es que apararesa un error en la compilacion y no lo haga, porque si lo instala, es porque esta listo, claro hay cosas para las que es casi obligado revisar los logs.

Con eso deberia bastar.

Saluditos.

----------

